# Please critique this double tail



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

If I was to start breeding betta fish at some point in the future, would this male be any good as a double tail starter? I'm not the best at judging the form and finnage as I've only kept them as pets so far. It would be appreciated if no one jumped me for my (possible) interest in breeding. I'm perfectly aware of all the costs and work involved. So, critique? I may buy him for future use if anyone thinks he's any good.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He seems healthy and good finnage to me.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

he's awfully young...he's still growing into his eyes and belly (they both look proportionally bigger than you'd expect) so his body shape might still be developing but so far he's a stunner! i love these part-dragon marbles that have been all over these days.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I dont know about his form but i LOVE his color


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

He's pretty, and I love his color! However, his tail isn't split all the way to his body, the lobes are a bit uneven, his branching isn't great, and he has a couple stubby little rays at the front of his dorsal. 

Personally, I'd be much more interested in the orange dalmation in the background!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I forget the name of the turm it is the straightness of the lines on the fins and they look great but how old is he?


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! The posting says he's three months old, so he is a little on the young side, but if I was to buy him, I wouldn't be breeding him for months still, so that's not a problem. I really like his colour as well. As for the straggler rays on his dorsal, I was hoping those would grow out after a while. How important is it to breeders that their fish's tails are completely split and even? Also, are double tails popular? I live in Canada, so I'm not too worried about show standards, as long as the fish isn't horribly bad quality.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good for getting a young fish if I remember right 6 momths is when they should stop being bred. From what I have read getting a good female is very hard.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

1. He has equal length dorsal and anal = VERY GOOD
2. The front rays of his dorsal should be long - preferably as long as the longest ray.
3. Caudal does not split thus cannot be categorised as DT. . . But I love his caudal.
4. Notice his top line is rather hunched? You don't want that in young DTs. As he ages it may curve further (NOT ALWAYS). It's best to get young DT with nice even top line so if it does curve, it wouldn't be too bad.

If his body remains that shape he would make a good breeder EXCEPT for his dorsal.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So in all do you agree he is a nice Betta?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I think he is gorgeous! I absolutely love him. But as a breeder, well it depends on your goals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think the OPs goal is too breed them and find the young good homes.


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice Heart Tail


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure they are called Double Tails.


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, thanks everyone. I'll see about getting him, since the majority of you said he was ok, if not anything terribly special. I'd really like to breed him sometime in the future to get babies with his metallic blue and black. I love his colouring.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You might have to do some extra breeding to guarente you get the breeding goal.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

He is nice... but if you are breeding for quality, you could probably search a little more.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Female that matches him will be hard to find.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

You can always go with a good hmpk and line/in breed.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not an expert by any means, that being said here's my opinion:

Dorsal looks pretty good. I believe it's perfectly acceptable for the first 3 rays to be stunted on a DT. Body looks good (like someone else said he's still young) fins are nice, but the tail... the lobes are a bit uneven and the split is no where near deep enough. While a truly beautiful and remarkable fish, i don't think he would do well at show. Would be an excellent breeder if matched up to a girl with a better tail.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think linebreeding is you best bet and getting show quality if you want high quality. If you use a female similar to him you should get many similar if not many will be different.


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks again. I learned a lot from you guys. His auction is over. I didn't end up getting him, because I decided the weather was just too cold for shipping. I'll get a nice male in the spring.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Aquabid has great Bettas.


----------

